# Spring Sale?



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

The Outcast sale is comming up soon and I know MBT has a sale later in the year, but I have been told that a few times in the past MBT has had spring sales. I'm in the market for a new speargun (Biller 48 or 54) and maybe a BCD. Just like everyone else I like to save a buck or two, but my tax return is burning a hole in my pocket and I need some gear. I'll probably be at MBT this week to look at some spearguns anyway. But if there is any chance of a sale, I'll wait.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No gauruntees, but I would walk into MBT with your tax return NOW! Talk to Jim or Fritz, tell em what you want, and what your plan is, namely holding your money till they have a sale. I am not saying that they are a flea-market stand where you can go haggle, but you never know, they MIGHT be able to give you a better price on something you have your eye on but planned on waiting.

I know they got a SWEET price on a A.B. Biller LTD! If you have not seen one, they are badass. It is a solid stock gun, like Riffe and others instead of a handle in the middle. Much stronger. But easier to restring and cheaper than a Riffe or other similar gun.

Just a thought!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The last I heard, MBT was going to have a Grand Opening sale for their new store sometime in the spring. They didn't want to do it in the winter time because, well, it's winter time and divers are not as abundant as in the spring/summer months.But still go by there and hit them up. They will be able to give youa little more info and canget ya what you need.PM Evensplit (Jim)and Spearfisher (Rich)onthe forum. They can get you set up.


----------



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I'll stop by there this week. The LTD is nice. If the price was right, I'd like to have one.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The Biller is awsome. If my Riffe wasnt given to me as a gift , I would have bought a Biller.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/11/2008)*The Biller is awsome. If my Riffe wasnt given to me as a gift , I would have bought a Biller.


You can always re-gift to me. :letsdrink


----------



## Big R (Sep 30, 2007)

I went yesterday and got the 48 LTD from MBT. Since I had the green light I also picked up a new back inflate BC (Oceanic Excursion). The wife didn't say anything, but I did get the "I hope your happy because you're not spending any more money" look. I guess I'll wait on the Nitrox class. I hate the cold, but I might have to get in the water and go kill something anyway. :toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Big R (2/12/2008)*I went yesterday and got the 48 LTD from MBT. Since I had the green light I also picked up a new back inflate BC (Oceanic Excursion). The wife didn't say anything, but I did get the "I hope your happy because you're not spending any more money" look. I guess I'll wait on the Nitrox class. I hate the cold, but I might have to get in the water and go kill something anyway. :toast


Great news!!!! That's my similar situation. I have yet to get Nitrox Certified because I spent a good amount of money on good equipment and have none left over for the class. It's on the list to do this coming month though. After divning on air for a while now, I can highlyrecomend to put the Nitrox class high on the list of your next expense. All the other guys are getting much longer bottom times and shorter surface intervals compared to me. 

And I got that same look from my wife when I bought my BC and other gear at one time. Just wait till you start going out every so often and she says, "you just went the other day" and gives you that "if you go, I'm not going to be happy with you" look.:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Big R! It was for a real good price, wasnt it?

By the way, Ummmm...you gonna let me try shootin that bad boy if we go diving together? I been dying to try one, and bmoore got crazy and donated his to the sea.oke


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys need to keep your pimp hand strong.

I tell my wife that im going and thats the way it is. She had better not even blink or .....................................................



call her if you dont believe me 777-1221


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/12/2008)*You guys need to keep your pimp hand strong.
> 
> I tell my wife that im going and thats the way it is. She had better not even blink or .....................................................
> 
> ...


HaHa, You two might as well be married. Now why would you post your ho's personal number.:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh both you bitches can kiss my ass!!!

When "my friend" with a cat tha can eat that chop right up gets his lower unit fixed, I aint takin neither nare a one of ya!!! :moon:moon:moon 

That was some funny shit though.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF (Oct 18, 2007)

watch the lingo, and from what i heard it would take alot of kissing for that big butt.....:usaflag


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear ya, B! Mine just bought me a new Atomic framless mask and Riffe gloves from the shop! Took the mask out Friday night and love that thing! Now I just need to slime the gloves up!


----------

